# مصدر أمنى: ارتفاع ذبذبات قلب مبارك.. وتوقعات بنقله لمستشفى عسكرى!!!



## Dona Nabil (5 يونيو 2012)

*قال مصدر أمنى مسئول بقطاع السجون، إن الرئيس السابق حسنى مبارك أصيب اليوم بزيادة ذبذبات القلب نتيجة سرعة الضربات، مؤكدا أن حالته الصحية غير مستقرة، حيث يفاجأ بزيادة فى ضربات القلب من حين لآخر، غير أن جهاز قياس سرعة الضربات الذى يعالج به الرئيس السابق، غير مجهز تماما لاحتواء حالته الصحية.

وأضاف المصدر أن المخلوع يشعر بحالة اكئتاب حاد مما يؤثر على حالته النفسية بالسلب، وتابع قائلا: إن إدارة سجن المزرعة تقدمت بطلب لاستبدال الجهاز، أو نقل الرئيس السابق إلى مستشفى أخرى مجهزة.

فيما ترددت أنباء عن احتمال نقل الرئيس المخلوع إلى مستشفى عسكرى ربما تكون المتواجدة بالمعادى، وأنه سيتم إعادته لاحقا إلى مكانه بالمركز الطبى العالمى بطريق الإسماعيلية لاستكمال علاجه.

*
اليوم السابع


----------



## چاكس (5 يونيو 2012)

*أتمنى له السلامة ..
*


----------



## oesi no (5 يونيو 2012)

ولو مسجون زميله فى نفس الحاله هينقلوه ولا هيسيبوه يموت ؟؟


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 يونيو 2012)

عـلمانى قال:


> *أتمنى له السلامة ..
> *



*امين يا رب يشفيه ويزيح عنه كل تعب وهم ..اميين*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 يونيو 2012)

oesi no قال:


> ولو مسجون زميله فى نفس الحاله هينقلوه ولا هيسيبوه يموت ؟؟



:thnk0001::act19:​


----------



## چاكس (5 يونيو 2012)

oesi no قال:


> ولو مسجون زميله فى نفس الحاله هينقلوه ولا هيسيبوه يموت ؟؟



*يجب ان هم ينقلوه و لو هيقعد حتى بجانب مبارك فى الغرفة .... و لو معملوش كده صدقنى العيب فيهم مش فى مبارك 
الكل سواسيه ... لو معملوش ميستحقوش البدلة الرسمية اللى لبسنها ... كله الا أدمية البشر 
مبارك = عم مغاورى المكوجى عندما يتعلق الامر بحق كل منهما فى العلاج .. *


----------



## fouad78 (5 يونيو 2012)

تمنياتي له بالشفاء العاجل​


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 يونيو 2012)

fouad78 قال:


> تمنياتي له بالشفاء العاجل​



*امييييين يا رررررب *


----------



## القسيس محمد (5 يونيو 2012)

*بدانا الافلام الهندى 
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 يونيو 2012)

*هيئة دفاع مبارك تتقدم بطلب لنقله من مستشفى طرة *
*تقدم المحامى يسرى عبد الرازق رئيس هيئة الدفاع المتطوعة عن مبارك بطلب إلى اللواء محمد نجيب مدير مصلحة السجون، بنقل الرئيس السابق من مستشفى سجن طرة إلى أحد المستشفيات المجهزة طبيا، والتى تتناسب مع حالته الصحية المتدهورة، نظرا لما تعانيه المستشفى من نقص الأجهزة الطبية والرعاية الصحية التى يحتاجها مبارك . 

وحمل عبد الرازق المجلس العسكرى والنائب العام ومصلحة السجون مسئولية تدهور صحة مبارك، وأشار إلى أنه سيخاطب منظمات حقوقية دولية ومصرية إذا لم يستجب لطلب نقل مبارك، وتعجب عبد الرازق من أن لجنة الصحة بمجلس الشعب التى زارت مستشفى سجن طرة، حيث يترأسها أكرم الشاعر، وهو خصم للرئيس مبارك ومقيم دعوى ضده باعتبار ابنه مصاب فى أحداث ثورة 25 يناير* .


----------



## grges monir (5 يونيو 2012)

محدش هيصدق ان مبارك حالتة الصحية تستدعى نقلة خارج السجن
من يدير الامور وصلنا لحالة من الشك فى اى شىء


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 يونيو 2012)

*مصدر أمنى يؤكد استقرار حالة مبارك الصحية وينفى استدعاء أطباء من الخارج *


----------



## +Nevena+ (5 يونيو 2012)

ربنا يشفي كل مريض مهما كان


----------



## القسيس محمد (5 يونيو 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *مصدر أمنى يؤكد استقرار حالة مبارك الصحية وينفى استدعاء أطباء من الخارج *


يا دونا انتى مش فاكرة ايام زمان كانوا يحبوا يداروا على حاجه يفتعلوا حاجه زى حريق القطار او ضرب كنيسه او حجات زى كده
الحكم لا يرضى عنه الشعب وخصوصا الصادر ضد علاء وجمال
والمساعدين
فطبعا الوقت مناسب عشان الحجات دى
لو كان بالفعل تعبان الله يشفيه


----------



## noraa (5 يونيو 2012)

ربنا يشفية ويديلة طول العمر


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (5 يونيو 2012)

oesi no قال:


> *ولو مسجون زميله فى نفس الحاله هينقلوه ولا هيسيبوه يموت ؟؟*


* نعم ..ويتم نقله فوراً اا أستدعت الحالة ذلك ..*
*بل ويتم أستدعاء سيارة أسعاف مجهزة لنقله الى أى مستشفى تخصصى حتى ولو كانت لا تتبع قطاع مصلحة السجون ..*
*وأى سجين مريض يطلب أجراء تحاليل ( خاصة ) تتم على نفقته بعد أن يؤشر عليها طبيب السجن بالموافقة أذا كانت حالته تستدعى ذلك ..*
*ويقوم مأمور السجن بأعتماد تاشيرة الطبيب ومن ثم ارسالها بالفاكس الى القطاع لطلب الأذن *


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 يونيو 2012)

*قال رجائي عطية ـ الفقيه الدستوري ـ إنه سيتم محاسبة المقصرين في نقل الرئيس السابق حسنى مبارك إلى مستشفى عسكرى، مؤكدًا أن هذا نوع من أنواع الظلم ولن يرحم التاريخ من يرفض ذلك.

وأضاف:"إنه يجب على الجميع التكاتف لإنقاذ حياة الرئيس السابق، ومن يقف ضد نقل مبارك للمستشفى سيندم ندما شديدا فى وقت لاينفع فيه ندم".

وتابع في تصريحاته إن القانون يعطى الحق للرئيس مبارك للعلاج داخل أي مستشفى سواء عسكرية أو مدنية، مشيرا إلى أن الرئيس مبارك يحتضر فى مستشفى طرة منذ خمس ساعات.

وردًا على سؤال حول مواد القانون التي تسمح بنقل مبارك إلى أي مستشفى للعلاج، أكد أن مثل هذه الحالات لاتحتاج مواد قانون.

كان يسري عبد الرازق، دفاع الرئيس المخلوع، تقدم بطلب لنقل مبارك إلى المستشفى لتلقي العلاج بعد تعرضه لانتكاسة صحية جراء نقص المعدات الطبية بمستشفى طرة.
*


----------



## oesi no (5 يونيو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> * نعم ..ويتم نقله فوراً اا أستدعت الحالة ذلك ..*
> *بل ويتم أستدعاء سيارة أسعاف مجهزة لنقله الى أى مستشفى تخصصى حتى ولو كانت لا تتبع قطاع مصلحة السجون ..*
> *وأى سجين مريض يطلب أجراء تحاليل ( خاصة ) تتم على نفقته بعد أن يؤشر عليها طبيب السجن بالموافقة أذا كانت حالته تستدعى ذلك ..*
> *ويقوم مأمور السجن بأعتماد تاشيرة الطبيب ومن ثم ارسالها بالفاكس الى القطاع لطلب الأذن *


دة القانون بيقول كدة 
لكن الواقع بيقول ايه يا متر


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 يونيو 2012)

*نفت مصادر بوزارة الداخلية ما تردد من أنباء حول وضع الرئيس المخلوع حسنى مبارك تحت جهاز التنفس الصناعى بعد تدهور حالته الصحية مؤكدة أن حالتة الصحية ليست حرجة كما ردد البعض . 
وأكد مصدر بالداخلية للفجر فى تصريح خاص أن الرئيس المخلوع لم يتم وضعه تحت جهاز التنفس داخل مستشفى وانما يعانى من حالة إكتئاب شديد بمحبسة بعد صدور الحكم عليه .

وكانت سوزان ثابت وهايدي راسخ وخديجة الجمال ووالدها محمود الجمال قد قاموا أمس بزيارة الرئيس السابق داخل محبسه بمستشفى سجن مزرعة طرة للمرة الاولى بعد الحكم عليه فى قضية قتل المتظاهرين بالسجن المؤبد ، وهى الزيارة التى كان لها اثرا سلبيا كبيرا على الرئيس السابق نظرا لانهيار زوجته عند رؤيتها له داخل السجن وهو ما جعله يشعر بحالة احباط شديدة دفعته الى عدم تناول طعامه طوال الليلة الماضية .
*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (6 يونيو 2012)

oesi no قال:


> دة القانون بيقول كدة
> لكن الواقع بيقول ايه يا متر


*دة مش القانون ...ده لوائح مصلحة السجون*
*ودة الواقع فعلا ....وبجد ومن غير ذواق ولا مبالغة *


----------



## Abd elmassih (6 يونيو 2012)

*مبارك قبل كل شىء وقبل كل خلافات فهو انسااااااااااااااااااااااااان برضه*​


----------



## BITAR (6 يونيو 2012)

*نطلب له الشفاء العاجل هو وكل المرضى*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (6 يونيو 2012)

*يا أخوانا ..شئنا أم أبينا ..أختلفنا أو أتفقنا* 
*من المؤكد أن مُبارك ليس سجيناً عادياً ..*
*فهو كان على رأس الدولة ثلاثون عام كاملة ...*
*هو الآن سجين جنائى *
*ولكننا ننظر اليه من وجهة نظر سياسية بحتة بالرغم من حكم محكمة الجنايات !!!*
*بدليل قيام مجموعات الأراجوزات بأحتلال ميدان التحرير خدمة لأغراضهم السياسية !! *
*وهو أيضا سجين ( دولى ) *
*العالم كله يتطلع الينا الآن ..كيف سنتصرف مع رأس الدولة السابق*
*من المؤكد أن العالم سيهتم بصحة مُبارك ولن يهتم بصحة عم عبده الذى يرقد فى العنبر المجاور له *
*فهناك مليارات " عم عبده " فى شتى بقاع العالم*
*وليس هناك مثل مبارك الا بضع عشرات ...!!!*
*والا هيعترض على رأيى ارجو ألا يذكر " مامى " لا بالطيب ولا بالرضى ...*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 يونيو 2012)

*لجنة طبية تابعة للداخلية تزور مبارك بطره بعد تدهور حالته الصحية*
*زارت لجنة طبية تابعة لوزارة الداخلية، مكونة من عدد من أطباء قطاع الخدمات الطبى بوزارة الداخلية، ومجموعة من أطباء أكاديمية الشرطة، الرئيس السابق حسنى مبارك فى غرفة العناية المركزة بمستشفى سجن طره، والتى يرقد فيها المخلوع للعلاج، لتحديد مدى إمكانية بقائه فى المستشفى من عدمه.

ومن المقرر أن ترفع اللجنة تقريرها لتوصى ببقاء المخلوع فى مستشفى المعادى المركزى، أو إعادته للمركز الطبى العالمى، لاسيما بعدما ساءت حالته الصحية، وأصيب منذ ساعات بأزمات مفاجئة فى القلب، مما يعرض حياته لخطورة دائمة.

وأكد مصدر أمنى مسئول بقطاع السجون أن حالة الرئيس الصحية تدهورت للغاية وغير مستقرة، حيث تنتابه أزمات مفاجئة واضطربات فى القلب، ويفاجأ بزيادة فى ضربات القلب من حين لآخر نتيجة سرعة الضربات، مؤكداً أن حالة المخلوع النفسية تزداد سوءاً، بعدما زادت حالة الاكئتاب الحاد التى يعانى منها مما يؤثر على حالته النفسية بالسلب، مؤكدا أن الفريق الطبى المعالج لازم المخلوع منذ أمس، ولم يفارقه، لضرورة تواجد مرافقين من الأطباء والممرضين بجواره.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 يونيو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *يا أخوانا ..شئنا أم أبينا ..أختلفنا أو أتفقنا*
> *من المؤكد أن مُبارك ليس سجيناً عادياً ..*
> *فهو كان على رأس الدولة ثلاثون عام كاملة ...*
> *هو الآن سجين جنائى *
> ...



*كنت هقول كده امبارح بس قلت اكيد هيتهمونى انى بقول كده وبس اكمنى فلول وافتخر :t33:*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (6 يونيو 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *مؤكدا أن الفريق الطبى المعالج لازم المخلوع منذ أمس، ولم يفارقه، لضرورة تواجد مرافقين من الأطباء والممرضين بجواره.*


*هذا يستدعى بقاء غرفة العنبر مفتوحة بدون مواعيد بالأضافة الى وفد مرافق له من الأطباء*
*وهذا مخالف للوائح السجون*
*انقلوه أحسن *


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 يونيو 2012)

*حمدى السيد: أمراض مبارك قد تسبب وفاة مفاجئة
  أكد الدكتور حمدى السيد، أستاذ جراحة القلب ونقيب الأطباء السابق، أن نقل الرئيس السابق مبارك إلى مستشفى ليمان طرة فيه خطورة على حياته ويعرضه للوفاة.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 يونيو 2012)

* 
 مصادر: مبارك سيعود إلى "الطبى العالمى" حال موافقة النائب العام
 كشفت مصادر مطلعة لـ"اليوم السابع" أنه فى حال موافقة النائب العام المستشار عبدالمجيد محمود، على خروج الرئيس السابق حسنى مبارك من محبسه بسجن طرة الى  "الطبى العالمى"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 يونيو 2012)

*"الديب" يقدم تقريرا عن تدهور صحة مبارك وعدم جاهزية مستشفى طرة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 يونيو 2012)

*طالب حزب شباب مصر فى بيان عاجل له اليوم الأربعاء سرعة الإفراج الصحى عن الرئيس السابق محمد حسنى مبارك بعد توارد أنباء عن تدهور خطير فى حالته الصحية.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 يونيو 2012)

*اليوم السابع: مبارك يحتضر.. وأطباء يتوقعون رحيله خلال أسابيع *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (7 يونيو 2012)

*المصرى اليوم / كتب يسرى البدرى وأحمد شلبى وأسماء السيد *​

*كشفت مصادر أمنية عن أن سيارة إسعاف مجهزة دخلت مقر المنطقة المركزية للسجون مساء أمس، لنقل الرئيس السابق حسنى مبارك إلى مستشفى المعادى العسكرى. وقالت إنه تم تحديد الغرفة رقم ٣٠٨ بالمستشفى ليستقر بها مبارك تحت رعاية اثنين من كبار الأطباء الذين كانوا يتابعون حالته، مؤكدة أن نقل الرئيس السابق بالإسعاف وليس بالطائرة يرجع لعدم إمكانية هبوط الطائرات المروحية فى منطقة طرة مساء.*

*فيما شددت قوات الجيش إجراءات الدخول والخروج.*

*قالت مصادر قضائية إن النائب العام ترك حرية اتخاذ القرار لوزير الداخلية، مشيرة إلى أن اللجنة وقعت الكشف الطبى عليه ظهر أمس، وأجرت له بعض الفحوص منها قياس ضربات القلب، وأوصت بضرورة علاجه نفسياً، وأن أغلبية أعضائها رأوا نقله إلى مستشفى خارجى لعدم وجود أجهزة كافية لعلاجه إذا تدهورت حالته.*

*كانت حالة «مبارك» قد تدهورت خلال اليومين الماضيين*
*لدرجة أن نجله «جمال» انفعل على أحد الضباط وصرخ: «بابا تعبان»، وحمّل مصلحة السجون المسؤولية فى حالة وفاته. *

*ويعيش علاء مبارك حالة نفسية سيئة للغاية تصل إلى نفس حالة والده، ويقضى وقته حزينا ومكتئباً وبعيداً عن الجميع، *
*ويتوقع فى أى لحظة وصول نبأ وفاة والده، *

*( تعليقى الشخصى )*

*هكذا ألقى النائب العام الكرة فى ملعب وزارة الداخلية بعد أن تسرع بإصدار أورنيك حبس لرئيس الدولة السابق !!*
*الأعمار بيد الله : ولكن من سيتحمل المسئولية السياسية أمام المجتمع الدولى *
*ومن سيدفع ثمن هذه المهزلة ؟!*
*بدءاً من المحاكمات الجنائية منتهياً بأعتماد سجن طرة ؟!!*
*ولماذا لم يكتفوا بالتحفظ عليه فى المركز الطبى الدولى ؟!!*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 يونيو 2012)

*أكدت مصادر أمنية بوزارة الداخلية تواجد الرئيس السابق حسنى مبارك فى غرفة العناية المركزة بمستشفى سجن طرة بعنبر المزرعة، مضيفة أن حالة الرئيس مبارك الصحية غير مستقرة *


----------



## grges monir (7 يونيو 2012)

ما يحدث مهزلة سياسية واخلاقية معا ضد الرئيس السابق


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 يونيو 2012)

*استمرار تدهور حالة مبارك الصحية وجمال يعرض علاجه على نفقته الخاصة*


----------

